# BSOD system service exception



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Another BSOD is a great way to start the week.  About 30 seconds after i logged in and while i was opening my everyday programs (outlook, one note, sling player, internet explorer, etc.) i get a blue screen that says "system service exception".

Any help isolating this issue would be great. All the blue screens lately have been really frustrating. Ironically i never had one with Vista.

Thank you,
Max


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

*Ndis.sys*

Here is the most recent blue screen. The frequency is increasing.

Any and all help is appreciated.

Thank you,
Max

System specs.

1X CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W 
1x GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard 
2x G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel 
1x Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9550 
2x PNY VCQ295NVS-X16-DVI-PB Quadro4 NVS295 256MB 64-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Workstation Video Card 
1x Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 
1x Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
1x Sony Optiarc 24X DVD/CD Rewritable Drive Black SATA Model AD-7240S-0B 
3x ASUS VH222H-P Black 21.5" 5ms HDMI Widescreen Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Other BSOD thread here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/2-more-bsod-errors-427505.html

Please keep all posts in one thread/topic - otherwise it gets too confusing to keep track of what's going on.


----------

